
New open source language for JSON transformations (Java implementation) - larsga
http://bytes.schibsted.com/jslt-open-source-language-json-processing/
======
codetrotter
This is cool. Do you internally have bindings or implementations in other
languages?

For example, as far as I’ve heard most of vg.no (owned by Schibsted, biggest
online newspaper in Norway [1]) is written in PHP. Don’t know if that is still
true, correct me if I am wrong.

If not through bindings or other implementations, how exactly do you use this
internally? Do you have dedicated servers that serve a JSON API that makes
these transformations, or do you write individual programs that insert the
transformed data into databases before the data is used, or do you execute
Java programs as du processes of your other programs and then read the
transformed data from stdout? Or perhaps you are doing things in different
ways in different places?

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verdens_Gang](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verdens_Gang)

